# New tapetech tools



## jantzenmoore (Sep 25, 2014)

Just broke in a new set of tapetech tools. And holyf**** they are awesome. I was super impressed with the angle box ran clean and feathered nicely. We had some level5 tools and they were junk. Just wanted to share my experience with automatic tools.


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

Did you get the power assist boxes? 


http://youtu.be/R3RC9BjZj2I


----------



## jantzenmoore (Sep 25, 2014)

Yes they came with midgets that actually do the work for you with an addition s&h cost.


----------

